# Galaxy S4 Auxiliary Whine/Squeaking



## burnetet (Dec 8, 2011)

I recently got a Verizon Galaxy S4 and I am getting a whining squeaking noise when playing music through an auxiliary input into my car stereo (it is a BMW if it matters). I am not getting the same problem when using normal headphones. I have tried 2 different cords in my car and they both have the same problem. This is a huge deal and I may decide to return the phone if I cant figure it out. I will most likely root my phone so that may fix the issue with a new ROM, but I would like to try to get it figured out before I go down the rooting path.

Any ideas?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

is the phone also plugged into power?


----------



## burnetet (Dec 8, 2011)

legacystar said:


> is the phone also plugged into power?


Nope.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm no expert on this stuff, but it might help smarter people to know if the sound is there whether the car has been started or not, and if the sound varies w/your rate of acceleration. These types of sounds are often related to grounding issues...but if you don't get this issue w/other phones/devices on the same system, not sure why the S4 would only cause it.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I'm no expert on this stuff, but it might help smarter people to know if the sound is there whether the car has been started or not, and if the sound varies w/your rate of acceleration. These types of sounds are often related to grounding issues...but if you don't get this issue w/other phones/devices on the same system, not sure why the S4 would only cause it.


that info would be helpful. my S3 did this when i had it plugged into power but the wine would stop when i played a song or any audio, it's wasn't in the background.


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

what you are hearing is a ground loop... technically it should only happen when a power source is plugged into your phone, but... it could also be self generated via battery. Try this...

on another note... in my Lexus, A2DP Bluetooth playback was better integrated and better sounding than my ipod/s3 and s4 plugged in... give that some thought.


----------



## burnetet (Dec 8, 2011)

jucytec said:


> what you are hearing is a ground loop... technically it should only happen when a power source is plugged into your phone, but... it could also be self generated via battery. Try this...
> 
> on another note... in my Lexus, A2DP Bluetooth playback was better integrated and better sounding than my ipod/s3 and s4 plugged in... give that some thought.


This worked. thanks a ton!!!!


----------



## BrainStorm (Sep 29, 2011)

So you just purchased that Item from Amazon and it took the whine away? Do you also notice that you dont receive email on wi-fi. Also if you use Instagram and hit the top sun button the image turns green?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

jucytec said:


> what you are hearing is a ground loop... technically it should only happen when a power source is plugged into your phone, but... it could also be self generated via battery. Try this...
> 
> on another note... in my Lexus, A2DP Bluetooth playback was better integrated and better sounding than my ipod/s3 and s4 plugged in... give that some thought.


I actually have a ground loop isolater installed in my cars system as well and am getting the whine even when unplugged. It doesn't seem to be quite as bad on AOSP ROMs as it does on Touchwiz though. It is a very strange occurance... I'm actually also getting slight volume bumps every now and then for no reason at all.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I actually have a ground loop isolater installed in my cars system as well and am getting the whine even when unplugged. It doesn't seem to be quite as bad on AOSP ROMs as it does on Touchwiz though. It is a very strange occurance... I'm actually also getting slight volume bumps every now and then for no reason at all.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


if i had to guess, it sounds like a bad GLI... OR the difference in resistence within your car's audio causing the ground loop, do a quick test with engine on and just off battery...

if the whine is only present when your engine is ON or when you give it Gas... you are picking up GL from the alternator. Ground loop is a tricky thing in you car... potentially anything plugged in and running in your car can cause it...


----------



## hardlined (Feb 18, 2012)

I've had this problem in my Golf. Making sure the volume on my phone was maxed as opposed to cranking up the stereo help minimize the problem. Also switching cables to a thicker better shielded cable seemed to (anecdotally) help.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

burnetet said:


> I recently got a Verizon Galaxy S4 and I am getting a whining squeaking noise when playing music through an auxiliary input into my car stereo (it is a BMW if it matters). I am not getting the same problem when using normal headphones. I have tried 2 different cords in my car and they both have the same problem. This is a huge deal and I may decide to return the phone if I cant figure it out. I will most likely root my phone so that may fix the issue with a new ROM, but I would like to try to get it figured out before I go down the rooting path.
> 
> Any ideas?


Buy a blue tooth adapter for your audio out port. There about 40 bucks. Problem solved.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

